# Kernal Panic - EXC_BAD_ACCESS



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been having problems with this iMac. There seems to be a hardware conflict somewhere causing the kernel panic but I am not sure where. I have attached the Crash Log from the computer if anyone can help isolate the issue and persistent kernel Panic.

I did a clean install yesterday just so I could know there wasn't and permission errors or something on the OS side.

The specs on the machine are in the attached PDF Crash log.

Thanks in advance.

Please no comments about me being a MS tech team member in the Mac forum. LOL:laugh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, your secret is safe, for now!... :winkgrin: And there was no system specs in the pdf. If you think it is a hardware issue, then start removing things until the error goes away. I'd start with the RAM. Just make sure before you start to check if this Mac has to have RAM in pairs or not. If it's not the RAM, pull any cards that may be in it. If that doesn't work, then see if you can find the CDs that came with it new, as there will be a hardware check CD in the bunch. Run it and see what it says. I did have something like this once, and it was hardware, as I had installed 3 different versions of OS X erasing the hard drive each time, and it didn't fix it. Lucky for me, there was a warranty on the Mac (it was used, and I had 60 days) and they swapped it out for me, and I have had no issues with the replacement. If it's the CPU, video card, or motherboard, depending on the Mac, you may just need to get a new one.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for such a delayed response. There really isn't much to remove and test except memory and I have already done that one stick at a time. I have attached the full system specs if that would help at all. I am not sure how to narrow down the possible cause from the sys log. 

Any help in the right direction would be great.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Good gravy, that is the whole thing! Well, so we know it's an G4 iMac, at 700 Mhz with just over 300 mb RAM and an 80 Gig drive. And if reformatting the drive and installing OS X didn't fix it, then at this point you need to run the hardware test CD that came with the iMac, or take it to Apple for testing, as it is a hardware issue. That's my take. The only other thing you could do is plug in an external Firewire hard drive and install OS X on it and boot from that. This way if it's the hard drive going bad, now the Finder will just seem to lock up if you try looking at the internal hard drive instead of crashing the system. And then if it's the drive, you still need to take it to Apple, unless you are really, really comfortable working in computer hardware, as those iMacs are a pain, and have to be handled just right, or you *will* fry the whole computer.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually I am a Systems Admin by trade so I am comfortable working on computers. I ran the hardware test cd 4 times at different intervals to see if it may be intermittent but all tests showed OK. I replaced the hard drive 1.5 years ago after a failure(The head crashed into the plater). Any other ideas or maybe a more comprehensive test program to try?

It actually shows as a kernel panic. The screen grays out with the big power symbol telling to me reboot in 5 different languages.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Ya, I'm familiar with that one. The last time I got it, it was due to hardware. I wonder if it's a heat related issue. Once it does it, and you restart, does it do it again quickly?


----------

